

Ask HN: How can get a software job without a degree while being a foreigner? - droque

There&#x27;s a lot of talk about how, particularly&#x2F;only in software, degrees are obsolete and you could join a company or successfully make your own without one.<p>Unfortunately (for my case) these seem (obviously with good reason) focused on people with US residence or citizenship. Are there any post&#x2F;guide&#x2F;tips&#x2F;something for a foreigner?
======
redmattred
There's a lot of risk involved for a company when hiring any employee. Not
having a CS degree and having to jump through added hoops to sponsor a visa
(which is a longterm process, and the company likely has a short term need)
makes this a challenge. My suggestion would be to start by trying to find
remote only/contract positions with a company and build a relationship over
time that gives them confidence you will be a productive asset for their team.

